# Calamari/Squid rings



## Cath4420 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok need some help here.

Picked up some whole squid rings on special and on previous occasions I have crumbed, pan fried and battered.  

Was wondering whether anyone had any different ways of making squid/squid rings mouthwatering??


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2008)

grill skewers of rings over extremely hot coals or flames for just a few seconds. serve on a bed of lettuce and shredded carrots with thai sweet chili sauce.

drop rings into rolling boiling water for 40 seconds, strain out and shock in icewater.
serve over mesculun salad, tossed in italian viniagrette with diced red peppers, red onions, and celery.

make a good, basic, garlic and basil tomato sauce. heat until bubbling, then turn off heat. add a pinch or three of hot red pepper flakes.
toss squid in sauce. wait 5 minutes, stir, serve over pasta.


----------



## Cath4420 (Jul 19, 2008)

tks buckytom

I can just taste them now!!

cath


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 19, 2008)

Here in Mexico, they are often used for _ceviche._ They turn out very tender. Here are some recipes: Ceviche Recipes


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome in a paella or a chowder.  (very last minute...a minute before you serve and they will be tender)


----------



## pugger (Aug 14, 2008)

*Thai*

Local Thai restuarant offers instead of beef, chicken or shrimp in most dishes.


----------



## attie (Aug 14, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Here in Mexico, they are often used for _ceviche._ They turn out very tender. Here are some recipes: Ceviche Recipes


I use Pineapple or Kiwi Fruit for the acid in the shop Karen, we sell crumbed squid rings only so wash the squid well before cutting it. The Kiwi Fruit is a bit harsh so one has to be careful not to marinate it for to long.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 14, 2008)

While I also use them in Asian stirfries, my favorite way will always be in a nice spicy pasta sauce.  I particularly like this with the squid tentacles included.  Luckily, we have a couple of markets around here that carry frozen cleaned tiny whole baby squid.  They're marvelous!


----------



## Bilby (Aug 16, 2008)

I usually just marinate for a few minutes in some crushed garlic, salt, pepper and olive oil, before giving a quick pan fry and serving with Greek salad and aioli.


----------

